# No traffic on the Welsch trade??



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't believe I'm the first to post this.... its on the front page of ESPN NBA page... Welsch for our 1st in '07 somehow.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

This year's stats are irrelavent for Welsch, playing with Pierce, Payton and Ricky you gotta figure he isn't gonna get minutes OR the ball. Last year he shot 38% for 3's. I like his game, and think he'll fit in fine. Good defender, and playing with you-know-who will give him plenty of clean looks. 

Lucious had his "shot" and couldn't take it consistently. Sasha plays tentative it seems. Luke will basically be a rookie again next season. Wagner is just an unfortunate situation. Ira has been playing well, and will still be a valuable contributor.

If Jiri plays well, then maybe Redd/Simmons/Allen aren't such a pricey priority... but is Clev done trading today yet? Sasha, Diop, Drew, Eric... don't stray far from the phone!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Interesting move: The only bad part is that we're running out of picks.

welsh can seriously develop into a nice sixth man for the Cavs as he play minutes at both guard spots. Still don't think he's the long term solution to our starting shooting guard issues. What this does is though the Cavs could go for a lower price solution like Bobby Simmons this offseason instead of higher price guy like Redd. 

Our bench has been getting worked so this should help


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Here is Cleveland's committed salary for next year, after this trade:

Eric Snow 6.25 million
LeBron James 4.62 million
Drew Gooden 4.07 million
Ira Newble 2.95 million
Jiri Welsch 2.18 million
Luke Jackson 1.96 million
Sasha Pavlovic 1.27 million
Anderson Varejao 0.87 million

Add a couple of minimum salary slots, and they're at about 25 million before they sign Ilgauskas and Redd. I guess it's still possible, but I think Redd is going to re-sign with Milwaukee, and I think Cleveland made this trade as a backup plan because they realize they probably won't be able to get him.

This trade also tells me the Cavs aren't very high on Jackson or Pavlovic. They seem kind of desperate for help at shooting guard, because Welsch isn't really worth a first-round pick. If they were going to trade two first round picks for Pavlovic and Jackson, they might as well have traded them both at the same time and gotten a player who was really worth their while.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ I think the Cavs are clearly not sold on Lucious Harris or Eric Snow for the future. Welsh is a combo guard will probably put Harris on the bench permanentl and take away a lot of Snow's minutes as well. In the fourth I think we're not going to see Snow/McInnis backcourt hopefully from now on. Both Snow and Harris have not lived up to expectations (not even close actually)

From what I've read Silas has been consistently praising both Sasha and Luke. He's pretty much a straight shooter and from Sasha's improved play of late I don't see why the Cavs would lose faith in him suddenlty


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

And Clev removed the restrictions on the 1st round draft pick owed to the Bobcats, so they'll have our pick this year, which is apparently how we can commit our 1st in '07 to the C's (since I'm pretty sure you can't commit consecutive 1st round picks for trade purposes.... hmmmm.... I wonder which lame franchise wasted all their draft picks forcing the NBA to institute that rule....)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I like this deal. He will have time to improve and he will see some minutes off the bench. I think Harris is gone ...

good move for the cavs


----------



## Seiklis (May 28, 2003)

This board just doesn't seem to draw for some reason. The RealGM and Scout boards tend to fo much better

Regardless, the trade makes a lot of sense now with the rumors on Donyell Marshall for Pav, Diop and Juannie. Welsch might of been brought in as a replacement for Pavlovic


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I am hearing alot about this Marshall trade.... is it close to being done ?


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

all were hearing is speculation on our side, but nothing official Babcock is supposedly holding a press conference at 3, but all the Raps got on the Bus to go their flight to play the Bucks...so were all thinking that he will say nothing happened


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd rather hold onto Pavlovic. Donyell has too much of the stench of losing on him.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not really a big fan of this deal since it increases our cap figure for next year by 2 million. But as has been stated earlier, it is pretty obvious that the Cavs don't believe that they will be able to sign Redd. I think that this increase also eliminates Johnson as an option. To me this looks like we're going to resign Z and McInnis. We'll likely try to shop Snow, and maybe try to pick up a second tier free agent like Bobby Simmons.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Getting Simmons might end up being the key to this offseason. He'll come for a lot cheaper and he can shoot and defend. Plus we keep all our prospects. If we get Simmons to be the starter at Sg with McInnis and Z back: our starting lineup would be rock solid. The real strength of our team (obviously besides Lebron) would then be our bench. Anderson, Luke, Sasha, Welsh, Snow, Newble, and Tractor would be up there as one of the best if not the best bench in the league. Considering how Silas sucks at subsitutions, this may be the way to the promise land. Just have so many good players that it can't be screwed up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Could someone post the specifics of Welsh's salary/duration of contract?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Will Lebron Keep Playing Foward or will him slide to SG position? I mean... is Welsch more like a SG or a SF?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Getting Simmons might end up being the key to this offseason. He'll come for a lot cheaper and he can shoot and defend. Plus we keep all our prospects. If we get Simmons to be the starter at Sg with McInnis and Z back: our starting lineup would be rock solid. The real strength of our team (obviously besides Lebron) would then be our bench. Anderson, Luke, Sasha, Welsh, Snow, Newble, and Tractor would be up there as one of the best if not the best bench in the league. Considering how Silas sucks at subsitutions, this may be the way to the promise land. Just have so many good players that it can't be screwed up


PG - Jmac/Snow
SG - Simmons/Welsh/Newble
SF - Bron/Sasha/Luke
PF - Gooden/Varejao
C - Z/Traylor

(+ one other mid-level type player mabye?, e.g. Radman from Seattle)

Is that team good enough to make the finals? I'm beginning to think so. 

I was leaning towards saying either Redd or Johnson would be a better fit, but in retrospect if you can bring back Jmac+Z add Simmons and still have some $$ left over to go after a Radmanovich or similar type role player, that would be one hell of a team. In addition the contracts would all be very manageable, and give you flexibility when Z slows down/retires. You also have a ton of young talent on the roster that will get better, Welsh is only 25, Simmons/Luke/Sasha/Varejao/Gooden/Bron are all young. 

Lastly I think the fact we would be bringing back the same core who have had 2+ years to play together and develop chemistry is underrated. Most championship teams play together for years and add small pieces along the way. 

The only position on that depth chart that needs to be addressed LONG TERM is the PG spot, we need to acquire a young PG that we can develop and have ready to take over in 3-4 years.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Very good pickup, Cavs will love this guy.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

As a Celtics fan I was a huge Welsch fan a year ago, people said I look like him and play like him. Well this year I would take that as an insult because when he got open looks he would brick and he always seems to try to do too much and play out of control offensively. He'll hit some 3s and make some nice plays but he does a lot of dumb TOs and idiotic plays and he has horrible hands. He is a solid defensive player, surprisingly. He is definitely a 2 but can defend some 3s. Passing and dribbling were disappointing despite hearing he was supposed to develop into a PG in many scouts minds. Maybe he can develop and I hope the best for him but I began to wonder this year.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> As a Celtics fan I was a huge Welsch fan a year ago, people said I look like him and play like him. Well this year I would take that as an insult because when he got open looks he would brick and he always seems to try to do too much and play out of control offensively. He'll hit some 3s and make some nice plays but he does a lot of dumb TOs and idiotic plays and he has horrible hands. He is a solid defensive player, surprisingly. He is definitely a 2 but can defend some 3s. Passing and dribbling were disappointing despite hearing he was supposed to develop into a PG in many scouts minds. Maybe he can develop and I hope the best for him but I began to wonder this year.


His confidence was just shattered in Boston, hopefully he can get it back here. If he can, it'll be a good pickup for the Cavs.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> His confidence was just shattered in Boston, hopefully he can get it back here. If he can, it'll be a good pickup for the Cavs.



I definitely agree with that. he is definitely an emotional player, hes much better as a starter playing with good players than when hes with a bunch of bench players. Decent role player until he tries to do too much so hopefully with Lebron he'll know whats up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bump: interesting people's thought on the Welsh pickup halfway through the season.

Reading this it make me wonder why didn't we atleast play the guy. He didn't even get a chance here. 

The trade becomes very frustrating that the things I wanted to happen when they brought in Jiri: dumping Harris/McInnis happened with Sasha and not Jiri. Trade would never have happened if they played Pavlovic like they did at the end of the year


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah when they made this trade I thought they were making a deal for the present day.

But Jiri never played, except when he was on the floor with the Cavs comeback unit. In those moments he looked like he might find a place eventually.

But giving up this year's lottery pick for him...is a kick in the balls. Especially with all of the point guards available.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know why he didn't play much, he can hit jumpers and the Cavs certainly needed that. Some Boston fans hate the guy, but he's fine in limited minutes.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm a Boston fan and Mod and I don't hate the guy. The kid can play, he just wasn't a fit in our new motion offense, the year before that he was a gem. I am shocked he didn't get any burn in Cleveland? He would have done well....will he still be there next year you think?


----------

